# Craftsman 1450 series Model 944.522430



## Fritzy (Dec 8, 2020)

**New to forum ... posted first time on headlight issue in Repair & Maintenance section.
Anyone have this model that can offer any insight to fix headlight issue?

Thanks
Gj

Calgary, Alberta Canada


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Fritzy said:


> **New to forum ... posted first time on headlight issue in Repair & Maintenance section.
> Anyone have this model that can offer any insight to fix headlight issue?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Welcome to the site.
Here is a link to your question so they don't have to search.








Snowblower Forum


A forum community dedicated to Snowblower owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about brands, maintenance, reviews, troubleshooting, repairs, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Fritzy (Dec 8, 2020)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Fritzy said:


> Thank you very much.


I guess they have not seen it yet?
No replies?


----------

